# ACPI IRQ holder problems and more



## Turtles (Aug 16, 2003)

I will try to put this in order but as I have had nothing but problems with this computer it is hard to remember all. It is a Windows Me, Amd-K6m 3D processor Authentic AMD 500 Mhz, 128 ram.
I wanted a back up computer for my games so a friend just pieced together a computer. . When I got the computer, to run the games, I have to turn off all VxD in Msconfig. Had to turn on to get on the internet. It started with explorer errors and just keep having error after error until the computer froze. Took it into a shop and he reformatted the HD and reinstalled Win Me. He didn't have any problems but when i got it home, I did. When you go into accesories and system information, you would get an helpctr error message. And it would close. Then the explorer errors would start coming until I would get a Protection error saying while intializing device NITERN caused a error and iIwould shut down. It wouldn't start in safe mode at all. Just keep getting all type of errors then Nitern would pop up. Did a restore where he first put sytem in. Did a scan in dos, you name it I tried it. Now I have found in problem devices is 
ACPI IRQ holder for PCI IR Device ID ACPI\"PNPOCOF\0000002 and also 3 Error code 22 in there. 
I would copy more but it now is saying protection and Nitern again. 
I will shut it off and in a few hours I can get it back up. It would never do any of this when it was in the shop. He said he updated all drivers and check everything out and everything seems to be working. Not for me I am now to the point that I don't know what else to try. It is very frustrating as I am computer dumb and learn as I go. 
Please Any ideas or suggestions??? I will try anything. Well most anything.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Since the work is usually warrented for 30 days take it back to the tech and have them show you it working before you take it home this time.


----------



## Turtles (Aug 16, 2003)

It was in shop 3 times and he never charged me for none of it. We took my key board and mouse up there and I sat for 10 minutes and it was ok. 
When you first turn it on, it runs good but it is like it gets hot and starts with the error messages. And just gets worse until it freezes. If I let it sit on an area for too long, it freezes up too. 
I have also gotten An I/O Subsystem driver failed to load. Either a file in the .\iosubsys Subdirectory is corrupt or system is low on memory.
I have went into Msconfig and unclicked all winini files, clicked clear and run and rebooted and it went into safe mode when it wasn't suppose to. 

I went into fault log and most of the errors are explorers and helpctr errors. Last night I downloaded IE6, hoping it would help.
It has some.


----------



## Turtles (Aug 16, 2003)

IE 6 hasn't helped. Back to Nitern errors. I got it up long enough to copy and paste this.

IRQ 0 System timer OK
IRQ 1 Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard OK
IRQ 2 Programmable interrupt controller OK
IRQ 3 Communications Port (COM2) OK
IRQ 4 Communications Port (COM1) OK
IRQ 5 Creative AWE64 16-bit Audio (SB16 compatible) (WDM) OK
IRQ 6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller OK
IRQ 7 Printer Port (LPT1) OK
IRQ 8 System CMOS/real time clock OK
IRQ 9 SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus OK
IRQ 10 Zoom Internal 56K LT Voice Faxmodem OK
IRQ 11 3dfx Voodoo3 OK
IRQ 11 VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller OK
IRQ 11 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering OK
IRQ 11 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering OK
IRQ 12 PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port OK
IRQ 13 Numeric data processor OK
IRQ 14 VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller OK
IRQ 14 Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) OK
IRQ 15 VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller OK
IRQ 15 Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) OK


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

AMD K6 processors are abnormally hot and have even been known to burst into flame (ask Mike...site admin). I am working on an old Presario with a K6 200 that gets hot and freezes up within 5 minutes of starting it up. They only have passive cooling which is not sufficient for these processors. I would suspect the CPU of overheating. Wonder if he can get an Intel CPU in there, it would run a lot cooler.

Why are you turning off all of the VXD's in msconfig? Not a good idea since Windoze requires most if not all of them to support your hardware.


----------



## Turtles (Aug 16, 2003)

I had Red Alert and whn I ran it, it would get errors. I found out that by shutting off VXD it would run and no errors. He thought that the processor was bad when I first put it in the shop and replaced it with another AMD processor. Maybe they are both bad. Is there any way to check it out?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

It's probably too simple for you.

Let me ask, and see if I've got this right from what you said. You took it to the shop three (3) times and with only the power cord, keyboard and mouse attached the computer works fine. Is that right?

It might be that something you've got plugged onto the unit at home makes it malfunction. Is it on the floor? A small ground wire from a Screen-Glare Reducer cover attached to the computer frame or other small wire? Static discharge.

I sounds as if you ran it for more then ten (10) minutes at the shop on the return visits, huh? And there was still no problems.


----------



## Turtles (Aug 16, 2003)

You got it about right. It was a little embarrassing as it would act up for me and when I took in into the shop, he would have no problem with it. We took the mouse and keyboard to see if they were doing it. No. While I was at the shop I went on the internet and tried to make it act up and it didn't. He kept it anyway and went over everything again. .He would run it all day using it like a radio and no problem. Maybe I should move the computer into a different electric socket and part of the house. It is sitting in my kitchen, on the dining room table. I don't even have the speakers on it. So it has to be something in my house doing it?? The guy that build the house died in the kitchen, so maybe it is him.  
When I had the problems before, I never had the problem devices. That is new.
I really appreciate you helping as otherwise, the computer would just sit there for a couple years and everynow and then I would try it out.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

No problem. I think is a ghost in the box. 

Before you run out right away to find a exorcist, I'd say it must be a good idea to look for maybe, not something in the house necessarily, can't rule that out from here though, but something you've got hooked onto the back or front of the computer (printer, scanner, camera, etc.) something besides what the computer guy had on there. Yes, you might try several diiferent outlets. Be sure you have a dual-type surge supressor on there as well as a firewall like free Sygate.

Try just what he/she had on there, only.


----------

